# JJ's road to obscurity



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Great article. 

:cheers:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Great article



> Joe Johnson is just taking care of his family, I'm sure of it. He is doing the best thing for his loved ones, trying to give them the security he never knew, and pay them back for all their sacrifices while he pursued his dream to be a 'baller.
> 
> On the other hand, he is going from the Phoenix Suns to the Atlanta Hawks, which means:
> 
> ...


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I dont agree with this, sounds like hating. What will happen when he turns the Hawks around and the Suns fall off.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

well the hawks wont be good this year they may be in a few years but as soon as this starts happening there young guns will be out of their rookie contacts and up for extentions. With JJ who yet doesnt but may deserve a MAX contract they will not be able to keep these players if they are going to be as good as people think, and if they arent as good as their potential then they wont be a good team we will have to see in a few years. I wish JJ the best i dont agree with his decision but i hope he plays well.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

why would they not be able to re-sign their players??????????


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

BootyKing said:


> well the hawks wont be good this year they may be in a few years but as soon as this starts happening there young guns will be out of their rookie contacts and up for extentions. With JJ who yet doesnt but may deserve a MAX contract they will not be able to keep these players if they are going to be as good as people think, and if they arent as good as their potential then they wont be a good team we will have to see in a few years. I wish JJ the best i dont agree with his decision but i hope he plays well.


That is something I keep mentioning as well. Atlanta will be in for it in 3 years when all these rookie contracts are up becuase Smith, Childress and Williams will all want max money. 

They had all of 13 wins last season, so even with the addition of JJ I don't see them making the playoffs this year and very doubtful the following, especially considering that the East has gotten stronger overall this offseason.

But hey at least JJ will be able to start his vacation in April instead of in June.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Childress Max :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 
plus the Max contract sitution sounds ery similar to the Suns situations. you guys are just mad he left and hating on him. He did what he wants he is a person and he makes the decisions he feels wats best for him, who are you to judge him.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> Childress Max :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> plus the Max contract sitution sounds ery similar to the Suns situations. you guys are just mad he left and hating on him. He did what he wants he is a person and he makes the decisions he feels wats best for him, who are you to judge him.


Ya. Probably. The guy put up 10&6 in his rookie season. That is better than Hughes did his rookie season and better than he did his first year with Washington and look what he got this year. It was veen better than JJ did his rookie season and first full season with the Suns. Maybe not max but it will be sizeable if the guy keeps improving.

As for the rest of your post. Are fans not allowed to be irked at a player walking? If you don't like it, get over it. Most of the Suns fans are pissed about it but now realizing that it was probably for the best.

Plus, look at this way. Any bitterness is only due to the fact that JJ is a good player a well liked. Unlike the collective sigh of relief when Marbury got traded.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Childress didnt show anywhere near the potential as Hughes and is alot olde r than him as a rookie. I realize that because your fans you are bitter but you will get over it and realize he did what he felt was best for him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

There is no need to be a jilted lover. It's a business, please realize that's what it is. This journalist has obviously never been to Atlanta, because it's the capital of the South. If the Hawks win, they'll sell out.

Just hating the man. He got 25 million more than the Suns offered him last year. I'd say that would be enough for me to move to Alaska.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

That's one of the more insulting sports articles I've seen in awhile. The Hawks have fans too and they don't deserve to be treated like the second-class citizens of the NBA's fanbase. Not to mention, he confuses the Hornets with the Bobcats.

It's sad that sports journalism has been reduced to this garbage.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

Funny article. 
Here's one from realGM. A bit more objective too.

Suns are better w/o JJ


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Divine Spammer said:


> Funny article.
> Here's one from realGM. A bit more objective too.
> 
> Suns are better w/o JJ


Yeh i read that article its good. I agree with some points. I am still bitter but i lost alot of respect for JJ, not for chooseing Atlanta.. (some of u will not believe me), but for the fact of his childish behaviours. He said he wasnt going ot resign after Amare said "are you going to play any defence at all" when Wade scored 19 points in the first half, and then having a sook for us not offering him 50 last offseason n offering him 60 this offseason. Oh well Good Luck to u JJ. 

On another note my respect for Marion has gone up. Heres a guy always pulling his weight for the suns and is in the frontline of trying to convince JJ to stay. Marion would know very well that if JJ was signed and stayed then he would have been traded in the next season or so to make way for Amare and JJ the new face's of the franchise and future. However Marion continued to convince JJ to stay, for the better of the franchise and for the suns fans. I thank you Marion you are a top bloke and a true Sun i hope you stay with the suns till the end.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

BootyKing said:


> On another note my respect for Marion has gone up. Heres a guy always pulling his weight for the suns and is in the frontline of trying to convince JJ to stay. Marion would know very well that if JJ was signed and stayed then he would have been traded in the next season or so to make way for Amare and JJ the new face's of the franchise and future. However Marion continued to convince JJ to stay, for the better of the franchise and for the suns fans. I thank you Marion you are a top bloke and a true Sun i hope you stay with the suns till the end.


Yeah. 
Matrix is gold. 

He's a keeper, no doubt. 
Actually, here's a "creative" solution for Amare.
If he really wants to help the team, They'll sign him on a relatively small contract (let's say 20 mil for 3 yrs), and to guarantee they'll give him a Max contract when the small one expires (the end of 08-09). 
When the Amare's small contract expires there'll be a lot of cap space (Matrix's and maybe nash's contracts expires).
Then they will be able to sign Matrix on a smaller contract (his value will probably go down, and his family won't have financal problems in the next 8 generations, so I don't see a problem to do that). 

It won't work probably, but I can dream. =)


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

HKF said:


> There is no need to be a jilted lover. It's a business, please realize that's what it is. This journalist has obviously never been to Atlanta, because it's the capital of the South. If the Hawks win, they'll sell out.
> 
> Just hating the man. He got 25 million more than the Suns offered him last year. I'd say that would be enough for me to move to Alaska.



even when the hawks were good (a LOOOOOOOOOONG time ago) they never sold out. that city is just not a basketball town.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Plus JJ is going to see something in Atlanta that he very rarely saw here...Double Teams. That could have an affect on his game.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

That is a great article, I agree with his points. I dont remember him insulting the Hawks fanbase. And why shouldnt suns fans be bitter? He passed up the chance to play for a chapionship team for 10 million dollars. We offered JJ 6 years 60 million dollars and hte hawks offered 5 year 70 million. But hey, if he really wants to lose the next 5 years of his basketball life instead of winning, good luck to him.


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

thats was off tha chain. funny but at the same time its so true.


----------

